# Jba @ horton march 6



## LIPS (Feb 14, 2011)

JBA will be at Lake Horton in Fayetteville on March 6.  Tournament start time will be aprox 7 am.  Be there and registered by 6:45 am.

More details can be found at www.johnboatbassassociation.com

$60 entry fee..includes big bass(not optional)
$20/angler membership


----------



## kevincarden (Feb 15, 2011)

Will be there. thanks


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 15, 2011)

kevincarden said:


> Will be there. thanks



UH-OH


----------



## kevincarden (Feb 16, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> UH-OH



Hawghunna....I probably need to get with you and get some baits. Before the tournament, not after.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Feb 16, 2011)

My partner for JBA wasn't available last weekend.  We should be at most of the rest of the season.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 16, 2011)

kevincarden said:


> Hawghunna....I probably need to get with you and get some baits. Before the tournament, not after.



Thanks Kevin.

PM me, or give me a call ... 678-283-7231. I will be adding paypal to the CTB site soon, if I can corner Jr. up long enough to show me how to add stuff to the site. He used an Apple program to build the site ..... and he is the only one with an Apple computer, and it is usually gone with him. He is engaged to be married, and they are buying a house ..... so I'm not seeing him very often and he's way behind on the site


----------



## LIPS (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool, I think if the weather stays the same it will be a toad fest. I fished for 2 hours today and boated 7 that would have put the best five at 9 or 10 lbs.  Good luck to everybody. I hear that High Voltage pounded some bass today at Varner.


----------



## Steve78 (Feb 19, 2011)

LIPS said:


> Cool, I think if the weather stays the same it will be a toad fest. I fished for 2 hours today and boated 7 that would have put the best five at 9 or 10 lbs.  Good luck to everybody. I hear that High Voltage pounded some bass today at Varner.



4 sacks over 20 pounds, its getting fired up if this weather stays with us and old man winter doesn't reappear


----------



## LIPS (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope some HVBA guys come out for day 2.  I plan to just catch their released fish at the ramp Sunday morning. LOL.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll be there, if I can win some $$$ @ the one man tourney on J.W Smith Reservoir, on March the 5th


----------



## LIPS (Feb 26, 2011)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> I'll be there, if I can win some $$$ @ the one man tourney on J.W Smith Reservoir, on March the 5th


one man March 5.  I wonder if I got to work?


----------



## LIPS (Mar 2, 2011)

Will Sunday ever come?


----------



## LIPS (Mar 5, 2011)

Lets go fishing


----------



## Fishinagain (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's the pic that you wanted from lake horton.


----------



## Jim Lee (Mar 7, 2011)

Too cold for an old man like Ted. Congrats Mike! Maybe we can play at Lucas.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 7, 2011)

Congrats to Fishinagain & RAH


----------



## Fishinagain (Mar 15, 2011)

Jim Lee said:


> Too cold for an old man like Ted. Congrats Mike! Maybe we can play at Lucas.



If you're coming...I'll just stay home.   Naw.......just joking.  I look forward to seeing you.


----------

